# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Crystal reports: Cration de groupe

## amineca

y a t'il un moyen avec crystal de crer des groupes d'une faon parallles verticalement 

Exemple:
groupe1                 groupe2
groupe3                 groupe 4

----------


## bellak

Salut ,
je pense pas qu'il y a une faon de gouper verticalement , mais si j'ai bien compris tu peux faire comme a :
supposant qu'on a les tables TAB1(N,NumTAB2...) et TAB2(NumTAB2,....) .
-tu crees un groupe TAB1.NumTAB2 , dans le groupe tu mets les champs de TAB1 et dans detail tu mets les champs de TAB2 . et puis dans expert section de detail>supprimer tu mets TAB1.NumTAB2 <> TAB2.NumTAB2 .

----------


## kikidrome

hello
avec des sous-tats, y peut-tre moyen de faire ...
 ::roll::

----------


## luc_chivas

> y a t'il un moyen avec crystal de crer des groupes d'une faon parallles verticalement 
> 
> Exemple:
> groupe1                 groupe2
> groupe3                 groupe 4


Bonjour

Sur la section dtail lde ton tat, tu peux demander un multicolonne.
Quand tu auras coch cette case, un nouvel onglet va apparaitre dans mise enpage dela section, et tu devrais trouver ton bonheur..

Luc.
ps: il serait intressant de prciser la version de Crystal Reports

----------

